# L634 is now spooling for the 622



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Got up this morning and noticed my guide options were not the way I had left them.

Looked, and L634 had loaded onto my 622 last night.

Several new changes to the guide menu, including renaming some of the entries, like "All Sub" is now "My Channels"..also new options in how the OSG is displayed.

And finally, the audio leveling option is available, and the default is set to "On".

Probably other changes as well that I have not noticed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't have L6.34 yet ... I expect I'll have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds great... Can't wait for my 722ks to get the updates...


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Some weirdness I noticed on mine last night, it no longer would get DHCP from my normal router / switch even though the BD player that is connected to the same port via a mini-switch does and this setup hasn't changed since it was installed that way months ago. The odder thing was the way I found out it didn't have an ip address, I was trying to access something on an external hard drive but when I hit DVR (once) and scroll down to My Media it said I had to have an internet connection for that - what?!??!?! I could access the external HD by hitting DVR twice and going to My Media in the list of recordings and I verified that after the 622 had an ip address (I had to move it to a completely different router before it would pull DHCP) this menu works and takes you into the normal My Media menu. 

The other thing I noticed in the Broadband Setup menu is an entry I've never noticed before - My IP Devices. Mine shows nothing connected but does anyone know what this option is for??? Is this the beginning of being able to network multiple DVRs together?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Last night I tried watching something on my EHD, and I get a message that I needed a broadband connection to view programs that I already payed for!!!!

I have a network with 3 computers hardwired to the router, and 2 laptops that use wifi.

I never bothered to hook up the VIP622, because I was afraid that it might slow down my internet connection. Besides, I'd have to run another cat5 cable from one end of the house to the other:nono:

Dish is going to have a fight on their hands today!

I've been a sub for almost 12 yrs, and this is the first time that I'm considering to cancel my acc if they don't "fix" this problem.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome to TV Everywhere.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

On my 622 the Guide Format changed to Text Size small. Too small for me. Medium appears to be where it was. I can still access EHD material just fine. Still hooked up to my network OK as well.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Dish.

Got to talk with 3 different people who didn't know how to resolve the problem.

The 4th was a broadband specialist, who also didn't know at first, and had me unplug the receiver etc. He found out that several others called in with the same complaint, and the fix! Push menu go to #4 Multimedia and there it is.

He going to talk to the software geeks about correcting this problem.

But in the mean time I can still access my EHD:hurah:

I even got $10 off my bill for a year for my aggravation!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"SingleAction" said:


> Last night I tried watching something on my EHD, and I get a message that I needed a broadband connection to view programs that I already payed for!!!!
> 
> I have a network with 3 computers hardwired to the router, and 2 laptops that use wifi.
> 
> ...


See my post above yours, you can still access it but you have to do it from the My Media entry in your recordings list. Let us know if that doesn't work for you!


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> See my post above yours, you can still access it but you have to do it from the My Media entry in your recordings list. Let us know if that doesn't work for you!


I don't see that on my VIP622, but read my post above.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

SingleAction said:


> I don't see that on my VIP622, but read my post above.


Saw that, must have been posting about the time you wrote that.

My second 622 hasn't received L6.34 yet so I don't know if they will "see" each other over the network or not but I did notice on the one that has been updated that there are now options to watch DOD stuff directly from the first DVR menu. I'm not sure if any of this stuff is actually new or just being presented in a different was as I don't really use DOD at all.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

bobukcat said:


> My second 622 hasn't received L6.34 yet so I don't know if they will "see" each other over the network or not but I did notice on the one that has been updated that there are now options to watch DOD stuff directly from the first DVR menu. I'm not sure if any of this stuff is actually new or just being presented in a different was as I don't really use DOD at all.


These changes are matching the software in the 722. The On Demand stuff on the first DVR menu and IP Devices have been there for awhile on the 722. 612 hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

4bama said:


> ...Several new changes to the guide menu, including renaming some of the entries, like "All Sub" is now "My Channels"..also new options in how the OSG is displayed.
> ...


ARG! The option for no video window on the guide seems to be gone. I used to have 9 lines of guide display, now I can only get 7. Banner On vs. Off doesn't seem to do anything.

Now I can't see all my network channels (OTA+SAT) on one page. I know it sounds like a small thing, but to me IT SUCKS!

Oh well. The price of progress I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Stutz342 said:


> ARG! The option for no video window on the guide seems to be gone. I used to have 9 lines of guide display, now I can only get 7. Banner On vs. Off doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> Now I can't see all my network channels (OTA+SAT) on one page. I know it sounds like a small thing, but to me IT SUCKS!
> 
> Oh well. The price of progress I guess.


Select "Menu" and then "Preferences". The guide format can be changed now with font, channel order and Banner. Just set the guide to how you would like it displayed.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Any idea when the 612 receiver will be updated?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes.

Soon.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Select "Menu" and then "Preferences". The guide format can be changed now with font, channel order and Banner. Just set the guide to how you would like it displayed.


What I'm saying is that the Preferences -> Guide Format screen isn't working correctly - As I said, the Banner option On vs. Off is making no difference. VERY frustrating. I want to turn that video window off!

Those choices were actually available before, although the screen looked different. I used to have it set for small font, no video window, and it was perfect.

How do I officially report a bug?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Soon.


Soon is no longer a valid answer to the question of when.

As ViP612 updates tend to be pretty few and far between and it forked from the rest of the ViP DVRs, it would seem to be quite unpredictable.


----------



## frodob9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Stutz342 said:


> What I'm saying is that the Preferences -> Guide Format screen isn't working correctly - As I said, the Banner option On vs. Off is making no difference. VERY frustrating. I want to turn that video window off!
> 
> Those choices were actually available before, although the screen looked different. I used to have it set for small font, no video window, and it was perfect.
> 
> How do I officially report a bug?


Banner refers to an ad banner that replaces the bottom row of the guide, not the video window. It would appear that the option to turn the video window off has been removed.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

A new annoyance came with this upgrade. To turn CC on or off is now a different selection in the menu system. Anyone who has programmed a remote device to sequence through the button pushes to turn CC on or off now needs to reprogram it. 
And those like me that have been used to the old version and can quickly make the change without looking at the Dish remote have to reprogram our brains.

I now need to remember which DVR I am using as the 722 and 622 are now different. 

Dish, please give us a one button push to make this change.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

harsh said:


> Soon is no longer a valid answer to the question of when.
> 
> As ViP612 updates tend to be pretty few and far between and it forked from the rest of the ViP DVRs, it would seem to be quite unpredictable.


You do realize he was giving the Dish "Soon" answer in jest, right? As in, we would have no idea.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> You do realize he was giving the Dish "Soon" answer in jest, right? As in, we would have no idea.


When the "soon" reference follows an answer of affirmative to a future update, the claim is invalid.

Collectively we all need to get over using the term "soon" (it isn't the same without the quotes). It has never been clever, witty or even mildly entertaining.

If you want to put forward the idea that something is NOT on the RADAR, the correct phrase is "Real Soon Now".


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Ok, I'll do that soon.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Stutz342 said:


> What I'm saying is that the Preferences -> Guide Format screen isn't working correctly - As I said, the Banner option On vs. Off is making no difference. VERY frustrating. I want to turn that video window off!
> 
> Those choices were actually available before, although the screen looked different. I used to have it set for small font, no video window, and it was perfect.
> 
> How do I officially report a bug?


I can't find the thread, but I am remembering that I read that not having the video window would no longer be an option. As for the banner, try unplugging the receiver, wait about 30 seconds or so, and plug it back in, see if resetting it that way makes the banner work on/off again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Stutz342 said:


> What I'm saying is that the Preferences -> Guide Format screen isn't working correctly - As I said, the Banner option On vs. Off is making no difference. VERY frustrating. I want to turn that video window off!
> 
> Those choices were actually available before, although the screen looked different. I used to have it set for small font, no video window, and it was perfect.
> 
> How do I officially report a bug?


Tampa8 is correct. The update did eliminate the Guide Display option that allowed you to choose "Not" to display video. I have sent your feedback in regarding the loss of this feature.

*Also, we were informed that the modifications in this software udate will roll out to all VIP models over the next few months!*


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tampa8 is correct. The update did eliminate the Guide Display option that allowed you to choose "Not" to display video. I have sent your feedback in regarding the loss of this feature.
> 
> *Also, we were informed that the modifications in this software udate will roll out to all VIP models over the next few months!*


Thanks for chiming in, Mary.

Can you tell us when the timer issues between the _Seagate FreeAgent Pro _EHDs and the 622/722s will be resolved? 

_Please, please don't say "soon". _


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Henry said:


> Thanks for chiming in, Mary.
> 
> Can you tell us when the timer issues between the _Seagate FreeAgent Pro _EHDs and the 622/722s will be resolved?
> 
> _Please, please don't say "soon". _


I do not think you will like my answer any better, I do not know! I have not been tracking any issues with this problem but I will look into it and see if I can get you a better answer. I am sending you a PM to ask for some specific information that will help we in my search for answers. Thanks!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Stutz342 said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm saying is that the Preferences -> Guide Format screen isn't working correctly - As I said, the Banner option On vs. Off is making no difference. VERY frustrating. I want to turn that video window off!
> ...


Please, please tell engineering to not make that particular change in the other models. It's a really, really bad idea not to be able to turn the video window off. In fact its a really, really bad feature not to be able to turn that video window off when one is doing anything other than watching live TV, period. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> . . . I have sent your feedback in regarding the loss of this feature. . .


Thank so much. Now that I've been informed about what "Banner" is for, I can say I don't know if that's working or not. It's actually that video window I really care about. I'd love to be able to turn if off everywhere, but on the guide is where it's most important.

It's nice to know I'm not the only one who finds this to be a significant feature.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

harsh said:


> When the "soon" reference follows an answer of affirmative to a future update, the claim is invalid.
> 
> Collectively we all need to get over using the term "soon" (it isn't the same without the quotes). It has never been clever, witty or even mildly entertaining.
> 
> If you want to put forward the idea that something is NOT on the RADAR, the correct phrase is "Real Soon Now".


Come on now. 

Lighten up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bnborg said:


> Lighten up.


Get serious. Look up Real Soon Now.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

harsh said:


> Get serious. Look up Real Soon Now.


A vague measurement of time, typically applied to delivery of a software project. It is used sarcastically,
to indicate that the product has missed one or several promised delivery dates, and rather than embarrassing
themselves by announcing and missing another deadline, the developer is simply saying it will be ready "real soon now."
When someone says a product is due out "real soon now" chances are they really don't expect it any time soon.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Observations:
1) Pause now gives you the big pause banner at the bottom of the screen for a few seconds before going to a small ||TimeRemaining box at the top right. I guess all those questions about how to get rid of the pause banner prompted this. No way that I have found to get the big banner back if you want it.
2) When stopping playback of a DVR recording, it would always take me back to a OTA channel that was being recorded at the same time. It now goes to the last channel watched assuming a tuner is free.
3) I lost all my search history with this update. Not sure why. I have never seen that before.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Since the upgrade, whenever I plug my 622 to the router, the whole network stops working. Can't browse, see other computers, etc.

Any work around for this?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

As general fix, unplug the receiver, wait about a minute or so, and plug it back in. Also, you may need to reset the broadband connection from the receiver menu.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm still on 6.33 which is strange, since I usually get these updates shortly after their first appearance. 
By the low number of posts here, it also seems like an unusually slow deployment, which happens when problems are detected on the first batch of releases. 
Maybe the majority of us will go directly to 6.35?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

renpar61 said:


> I'm still on 6.33 which is strange, since I usually get these updates shortly after their first appearance.
> By the low number of posts here, it also seems like an unusually slow deployment, which happens when problems are detected on the first batch of releases.
> Maybe the majority of us will go directly *to 6.35*?


it can be already taken by other model - check the page


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

renpar61 said:


> I'm still on 6.33 which is strange, since I usually get these updates shortly after their first appearance.
> By the low number of posts here, it also seems like an unusually slow deployment, which happens when problems are detected on the first batch of releases.
> Maybe the majority of us will go directly to 6.35?


I'm still waiting, too ... but unlike you, this delay is par for the course.

I'll post when I get something.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

renpar61 said:


> I'm still on 6.33 which is strange, since I usually get these updates shortly after their first appearance.
> By the low number of posts here, it also seems like an unusually slow deployment, which happens when problems are detected on the first batch of releases.
> Maybe the majority of us will go directly to 6.35?


I've had L634 from day 1 of the roll out and can not find any problem with it, only the positive observation of the new audio leveling option introduced with this version.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've had L634 on my older 622 since 5/20. That one always gets updates first. Still don't have it on the newer 622. 

I've observed that simple updates usually hit both 622s within a couple days. For complicated updates there may be a couple weeks before the newer 622 gets the update. I assume DISH is waiting for feedback about glitches so they roll some updates out very slowly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the version is in a past - see new thread about 635 ...


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Chevy1965 said:


> Observations:
> ...
> 3) I lost all my search history with this update. Not sure why. I have never seen that before.


Same happened to us. Bummer - had lots of searches saved!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I had my search history deleted as well on the 722k update.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

What is the latest software version? My re diver has software version L642WAXB-N


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> What is the latest software version? My re diver has software version L642WAXB-N


You must be decidedly more specific than "my receiver" for us to answer that question.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L642 is current for the 612. L634 is for the 622 (could a mod standardize the thread title?).


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

For the 622 the current version is L635. I say this because one of my 622's had never received L634 but went straight to L635 this week. The other receiver got L634 early in the rollout but went to L635 as soon as it was released.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> You must be decidedly more specific than "my receiver" for us to answer that question.


I should have been. The receiver is a 612.


----------

